# Pulsar NX is looking nice again!



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

Someone ran into my car recently. Messed it up kinda bad on the front fender. Mashed it up over the pop up light. The car finally got repaired. Dents were pulled out and the whole thing repainted. I bought this car a very long time ago for around $1000. It's been the best grand I've ever spent. I thought I might have an engine problem recently but it was apparently only the fuel filter. So here's an 85 Pulsar NX whose only problems are a hole in the exhaust pipe and a leak in the power steering pump. Not bad for an 85 at 231,000 miles. I'm glad I've kept this car for so long. Hope to have it much longer.


----------



## jsanders (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, that looks good. makes me want to assemble the transmission in my 86 and get it going again.

man I haven't been here in a while. January 9th to be exact. of 2008!


----------

